# Official Police Week 2013 thread



## Goose

May 12-18, 2013 in Washington DC with the Candlelight Vigil on Monday the 13th and the National Peace Officers Memorial Service on Wednesday the 15th.

I'm sitting here watching a funeral live on the web and strongly considering going this coming year. How about everyone else?

http://www.nleomf.org/programs/policeweek/
http://www.policeweek.org/


----------



## csauce777

Yep. It will be my third trip in a row.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> May 12-18, 2013 in Washington DC with the Candlelight Vigil on Monday the 12th and the National Peace Officers Memorial Service on Wednesday the 15th.
> 
> http://www.nleomf.org/programs/policeweek/
> http://www.policeweek.org/


The 12th is a Sunday.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## SPINMASS

I will be going, this will be my second year.


----------



## Guest

Definitely will go again.


----------



## csauce777

SPINMASS said:


> I will be going, this will be my second year.


Oh...you're gonna grace us this time huh? ;-p


----------



## SPINMASS

Yes I think i shall.....


----------



## Guest

csauce777 said:


> Yep. It will be my third trip in a row.


Didn't know you were there. Maybe we crossed paths and didn't realize it. I talked to a lot of guys from Mass during the professional networking events (read: FOP block party) while there. Hit me up if you do go this coming year. Same with everyone else.


----------



## csauce777

GMass said:


> Didn't know you were there. Maybe we crossed paths and didn't realize it. I talked to a lot of guys from Mass during the professional networking events (read: FOP block party) while there. Hit me up if you do go this coming year. Same with everyone else.


Sounds good. SPINMASS owes me beers for bailing this year.


----------



## Goose

right.as.rain said:


> The 12th is a Sunday.


Oops, typo. It's Monday the 13th.  Thanks.


----------



## adroitcuffs

I am planning on being there, but won't have much time for socializing since I'll be working at the conference.


----------



## SPINMASS

> Sounds good. SPINMASS owes me beers for bailing this year.


 I suppose I do....


----------



## csauce777

Can we get a count of hooligans heading to DC next month?


----------



## kwflatbed

NATIONAL POLICE WEEK 2013-THE CHALLENGES AHEAD
There is probably not going to be much argument in saying that it has been an eventful year since the last National Police Week. If the trend continues, by the end of the year, more officers will have died in the line of duty than last year. National Police Week 2013 brings with it a great deal to contemplate as we honor and remember those giving the last full measure of devotion and sacrifice in the line of duty. Since May of 2012, there have been particularly horrific, headline grabbing crimes, including the cannibalistic drug fueled attacks last summer. There were mass shooting events including Aurora and Sandy Hook, a rogue ex-LAPD officer ambushing family members of those he blamed for his failure as well as officers running to the sound of gunfire to stop his rampage.

Read More: http://lawenforcementtoday.com/2013/05/06/national-police-week-2013-the-challenges-ahead/


----------

